# My New DIY Canister Filter



## ldregz (Jun 25, 2013)

I still haven't glue everything together yet, but here is what the canister will look like. The filter is a pass threw style with a 1/2" in/out hose that will be connected to a submersible pump rated somewhere around 500GHP at 6ft. The filter is constructed using 2" diameter PVC that is 24" long. That should give me somewhere around 5 liters available for media and sponges. I still haven't decided what to use for media, does anyone have any recommendations? I have used a 2" Union to provide me with a good seal but yet still ease of access for performing filter maintenance. I know there are a lot of adapters, but they all seem to fit very snug so I'm not too worried about leaks. For the return I have constructed a simple spray bar with a ball valve to control flow.

Let me know what you guys think!

Thanks, Lukas


DIY Canister - 2" Diameter x 24" Long with Union seal


Multiple adapters from 2" down to 1/2" for a simple hose connection


Sealed Union


Union O-Ring


Union from 2" down to 1/2"


Basic Spray Bar with Ball valve and 1/2" hose connector


----------



## ldregz (Jun 25, 2013)

I have gone ahead and glued the assembly together. I switched a couple of fittings along the way to make things a little bit easier to put together and there's less places to leak now! I will be putting silicone on all of the joints that were glued and the fittings that were screwed in. After I drill the wholes for the spray bar and the silicone and glue are fully cured I will be painting the entire assembly with krylon fusion flat black to give it a more appealing look. I also bought a pump and filter media today, I will post pics of those during the final assembly.

Thanks!


Everything all glued together


I really took my time to make sure all of these small fittings were cleaned, primed and glued properly


Union end - 2" to 1 1/2" to 1/2"


Flow threw end - 2" to 1 1/2" to 1/2"


Glue and primer used


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

I think it's a cool idea but 1/2" fitting is too small to allow good water flow. JMO good luck with it..


----------



## duds (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm curious to know how well this works once you get it running. The couple of things in particular are 1. (as mentioned above) how well the 1/2" tubing can carry a large amount of water and 2. how fast the detritus builds up on the first piece of media in the narrow 2" tube. Once you get it running can you post how well it works and how often you need to open it up to clean? And do you have an estimate of cost for building it (including cost of pump, spray bar pieces).

Neat build, I hope it works well for you!


----------



## ldregz (Jun 25, 2013)

I have started the painting process except, I did not use paint. I have used a product called Plasti Dip for the canister portion and the part of the spray bar that will be out of the water. It is basically a spray on rubber with a flat black finish. I figured it would work perfect for my design because it is relatively water proof and it wasn't much more then spray paint. I will use Krylon Fusion Flat Black for the in-tank portion of the spray bar. After all is dry I will set up the mounting bracket that I have designed to attach it to the tank.

As far as sizes go, I have used the small 2" pipe and 1/2" hose because I don't need this filter to move a lot of water. This is not my primary form of filtration, just merely a proto type for a potentially bigger unit later on. I feel that a bigger version of my design could be much more affective with the right pump and media. My media will have two main purposes, to polish the water and to help reduce any Nitrates. I will keep you posted how the design works and the efficiency.

Thanks, 
Lukas


Filter mounting brackets drying with the Plasti Dip


Flow valve drying


Union cap end drying


----------



## ldregz (Jun 25, 2013)

Filter Media


Gray - Nitrate Sponge
White Cubes - Large Particle Sponge
White Circle - Water Polishing Sponge


Bio Balls - Used for better water flow


Water Polishing Pads


Pump with 1/2" Hose Adapter
I went with a smaller pump just because of the physical size of the pump. The higher GPH pumps started to increase in size too quickly for my tank size.


Pump Specs


I have the Bio Balls and Large Particle Sponge in a bucket with my cycled tank water. I cleaned out my other filter and put the old water and junk into the bucket as well. Just trying to prepare the media before I connect the filter to the established tank.


----------

